# Question???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i bought an upside down catfish and i was wondering if they are compatible with my tiger barbs???


thank you in advance


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

they sure are.  catfish are highly-compatable with most other fishes.


----------

